# melafix/pimafix



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

I want to treat my caribe with melafix and pimafix together. But I have nerite snails and I don't want them to die. So my question is:

Is MelaFix and PimaFix safe for nerite snails?

Thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

yes


----------

